# Surge Chasers



## Patriot Rider

I run two devices, one with the driver app and one with the Pax app. I keep my driver app off until it surges. I LOVE seeing a surge in a neighboring area...I can see all of the drivers that stay logged on non-stop ( for reasons that escape me) driving out of my area chasing the surge. As soon as they are gone, it surges where I am at and I take advantage. Meanwhile, the dipsticks have arrived just in time for the surge to end in the next zone over. Bahahahahaha! Putz's!


----------



## Coachman

It never surges in my area. I have to drive if I ever expect to take advantage of a surge. I signed on for 45 minutes this morning without a single ping.


----------



## mizzrock

I used to do that but now I can predict the surge on weekdays and hangout with my app off


----------



## SECOTIME

I can't remember who said it but they said a surge is like a laser pointer to a cat


----------



## Aga Muhlach

mizzrock said:


> I used to do that but now I can predict the surge on weekdays and hangout with my app off


You have a gift...for the life in me I can't predict surges.


----------



## Lando74

Aga Muhlach said:


> You have a gift...for the life in me I can't predict surges.


It takes time and effort to learn. Many surges are flukes, so you have to spend enough time studying the patterns for weeks/months. Eventually you'll know when the predictable ones are.


----------



## SECOTIME

Do you still have the old surge map or the new heat map?

It's impossible to predict on the new heat map.


----------



## cappypdx

Since the ratings disappeared from the website, I haven't seen any activity on the heat map at all. When in other apps, the blue bar in iOS will be saying "SURGE 1.00 - 1.40" and I'll be given a surge warning when trying to go offline, but the heat map shows absolutely no other colors.


----------



## Coachman

cappypdx said:


> Since the ratings disappeared from the website, I haven't seen any activity on the heat map at all. When in other apps, the blue bar in iOS will be saying "SURGE 1.00 - 1.40" and I'll be given a surge warning when trying to go offline, but the heat map shows absolutely no other colors.


When zoomed out, the new heat map doesn't show the surge. You have to zoom in a level or two to see the color map on the app.

Also, I think there's far less surge activity going on.


----------



## ATL2SD

Aga Muhlach said:


> You have a gift...for the life in me I can't predict surges.


Lmao


----------



## mizzrock

Lando74 said:


> It takes time and effort to learn. Many surges are flukes, so you have to spend enough time studying the patterns for weeks/months. Eventually you'll know when the predictable ones are.


Yup I've been doing this since August 2014.


----------



## mizzrock

SECOTIME said:


> Do you still have the old surge map or the new heat map?
> 
> It's impossible to predict on the new heat map.


I'm only on Lyft. But business is easy to predict in Sf


----------



## cappypdx

They sent a text to the partners in my area and confirmed that surge areas aren't showing up correctly in the app. 

In PDX for the last couple weeks, there hasn't been any kind of heat map activity on the map at all.


----------



## Hydrodog420

Here in Chicago lyft is offering 30% off all winter. I have noticed surge pricing during peak hours has become almost non-existent during peak hours now or its just very little. I'm ok with that because i run lyft and uber and would rather just drive for lyft. Because the don't take so much and offer a "bonus" ( giving your 20% back after x amount of hoops to jump through


----------



## MikesUber

Oh tell me about it, I'm sitting somewhere and a 2.0x comes up and I see them move from all over. North of the city, east, everywhere converging on one part of town. You can usually see the idiots who are speeding to, their cars are booking it on the map lol risking a ticket too how smart. They're all almost there! Then. POOF. Back to 1.2x or standard fare, plus the gas and time you just wasted. Now I'll log back in as my spot is surging lol

General trend I've seen, 1 "level" drop (or more) in surge for every 5-7 minutes as ride demand is quickly satisfied and the area becomes overrun with drivers. It's like pee-wee sports where you'd all run to the ball. Strategy people!


----------



## phillipzx3

cappypdx said:


> They sent a text to the partners in my area and confirmed that surge areas aren't showing up correctly in the app.
> 
> In PDX for the last couple weeks, there hasn't been any kind of heat map activity on the map at all.


Because 8000 Uber/Lyft "partners" are looking for gold in the same creek. UberXL was surging a while back. Uber wanted $150.00 to go from the Monaco to PDX. I was sitting there with my Ford Flex Limited (6 passenger with leather). Not one UberXL showed up. But we had our vans working non-stop at 35 bucks a trip.

Sure glad Uber is so much cheaper than a cab. ;-)


----------



## scooterabc

Patriot Rider said:


> I run two devices, one with the driver app and one with the Pax app. I keep my driver app off until it surges. I LOVE seeing a surge in a neighboring area...I can see all of the drivers that stay logged on non-stop ( for reasons that escape me) driving out of my area chasing the surge.


I don't understand why you need two devices to do this. On my Android I have a window with the passenger app and a window with the driver app and can toggle back and forth between them.


----------



## Tenzo

Agreed. Surge chasers are great in Chicago.
Surge nearby? Just pull over and wait. All the lemmings will run out your area chasing the surge.
Once I get a surge in my area, go back online.

It's like stupid easy


----------



## USArmy31B30

Las Vegas market is fairly easy to predict the surge, we only have a 8 mile by 8 mile zone so anything that's happening is near the strip, convention center or downtown Freemont. If there's a big convention, I pretty much hang around near that area until it surges high enough for me to turn the Uber app on. I actually made $35+ for ONE HOUR and then we are back to the $5-$10 rides per hour 

($20 Lyft guarantee which I picked one trip for that hour. I stayed on Lyft for 53 mins then hit an Uber surge 2.0x 45 mins into the hour Westgate to Maccaran ($25.79) and prayed hard not to get a ping from Lyft LoL)


----------



## MulletMan

SECOTIME said:


> I can't remember who said it but they said a surge is like a laser pointer to a cat


----------



## MulletMan

Oh man, can't buy a break today


----------



## SECOTIME

Turn airplane mode on and disable location for 3-5 minutes then reappear


----------



## USArmy31B30

Probably what Uber intended to do... Advertise with low fares then hit the pax with surge rates, boom!!! Misleading is uber's game!


----------



## Uber10k

Uber is like a Zit......You squeeze it and bam there it is again! They are the most untrustworthy company I have ever dealt with. I guess they would rather pay out millions in all these lawsuits rather than pay the drivers a decent rate. Wake up Travis, increase the pay to your drivers and like magic all your troubles will slowly go away you idiot!!!!!


----------



## KMANDERSON

MulletMan said:


> Oh man, can't buy a break today
> 
> View attachment 32006


Damn


----------



## Lance A

Patriot Rider said:


> I run two devices, one with the driver app and one with the Pax app. I keep my driver app off until it surges. I LOVE seeing a surge in a neighboring area...I can see all of the drivers that stay logged on non-stop ( for reasons that escape me) driving out of my area chasing the surge. As soon as they are gone, it surges where I am at and I take advantage. Meanwhile, the dipsticks have arrived just in time for the surge to end in the next zone over. Bahahahahaha! Putz's!


Check out the Surge app in the app store if you have an iPhone. Pretty cool, simple and effective. It runs in the background and sends an alert and sound every time the surge changes, either up or down. I wait for certain threshold and go online and grab a high fare like you described but I don't need to monitor anything myself, it does it for me (the alert contains the surge factor and a decreasing or increasing attribute)


----------



## uberist

Patriot Rider said:


> I run two devices, one with the driver app and one with the Pax app. I keep my driver app off until it surges. I LOVE seeing a surge in a neighboring area...I can see all of the drivers that stay logged on non-stop ( for reasons that escape me) driving out of my area chasing the surge. As soon as they are gone, it surges where I am at and I take advantage. Meanwhile, the dipsticks have arrived just in time for the surge to end in the next zone over. Bahahahahaha! Putz's!


I like to check fare estimates from where I am to odd places while I wait for surge I'm sure it has no affect on increasing the surge.


----------



## Aerodrifting

Uber10k said:


> Uber is like a Zit......You squeeze it and bam there it is again! They are the most untrustworthy company I have ever dealt with. I guess they would rather pay out millions in all these lawsuits rather than pay the drivers a decent rate. Wake up Travis, increase the pay to your drivers and like magic all your troubles will slowly go away you idiot!!!!!


Or pay out millions to all those worthless marketing team, software engineers, ******ed support reps etc. Those guys don't create a penny value and Uber would have been fine if trimmed 90% of those idiots. Keep the HQ lean, The app simple, Pay the driver a bit more and everyone will be happy.


----------



## goneubering

MulletMan said:


> Oh man, can't buy a break today
> 
> View attachment 32006


LOL

I've never seen a surge map like that!


----------



## MissEeee

Coachman said:


> When zoomed out, the new heat map doesn't show the surge. You have to zoom in a level or two to see the color map on the app.
> 
> Also, I think there's far less surge activity going on.


That's the stinkin truth.


----------

